# And the race is on!



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, much later than I would have liked to start, as getting the ceiling up, heat installed, and walls insulated on the brand new shop has been somewhat of a priority the past couple of weeks... we finally pulled the first row of plows out and brought them into the shop for a little bit of pre-season TLC. But as suspeced, just like farming, you put something away working just fine.... when you pull it out to use it,m it is bound to have problems.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

thats alot of western plows how big is the shop?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

We still got more than that to do through.

The heated shop side of the barn is 50x40 and the cold storage side is also 50x40.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Philbilly2;849238 said:


> We still got more than that to do through.
> 
> The heated shop side of the barn is 50x40 and the cold storage side is also 50x40.


That would be a nice shop to have heated and cold storage 50x 40...good size.
Know matter what size the shop is you can always use a bigger one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ain't that the truth. When the shell of the pole barn was standing, 50x40 seemed like it was going to be huge! Then in went the bathroom, and the kegerator, and the drinkin table, and the work bench and all the toolboxes, and the lift, and the wood burner and before you know it, it is starting to get small to early. 

If it was to be done again, two things I would change.

#1 a 50x100 building 
#2 wider garage doors


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

having that lift in there must be nice


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice set up philbilly. I wish I had a shop like that. I wouldn't need a house.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cpsnowremoval;849278 said:


> having that lift in there must be nice


We do alot of diesel proformance work out of the shop in the summer so for pulling and building transmissions, changing turbos, all that stuff, the lift was sort of a must. It will hopefully help this winter too.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I am officially very very very jealous of that shop lol. All the plows look to be in really good cond. too!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

That thing is sweet. Good luck getting everything insulted and all the rest fast. Good luck this winter ussmileyflag

By the way, how many trucks w/plows do you have?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks like you have a nice place, good luck.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Lux Lawn;849249 said:


> Know matter what size the shop is you can always use a bigger one.


Aint that the truth!!!!!

BTW, nice stuff & shop Philbilly!!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lookin good Phil


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drivers meeting this afternoon to get maps and fill out paperwork. Had quite a few trucks ready, looked like a good time to take some shots.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Climbed up on the roof of the crib to get some high shots


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

so are those all your trucks?


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I bet you don't have trouble finding spare parts. Everyones gotta western.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

they are mostly subs


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

"subs" ??? that's how you refer to us? HAHA more like associate money makers! Now bring on the snow!!!!!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Philbilly2;855507 said:


> Drivers meeting this afternoon to get maps and fill out paperwork. Had quite a few trucks ready, looked like a good time to take some shots.


How many trucks and drivers do you have?
Looks like a great set-up you have there.


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you make your own snow deflectors, or are they purchased? How come the wide out doesn't have a deflector on it? Nice looking fleet and nice to have a shop of your own!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice looking fleet of trucks! That 2nd gen dodge driver must feel a bit odd being the odd man out.


How are you liking the new lbz truck compared to your old 03?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Lux Lawn;855610 said:


> How many trucks and drivers do you have?
> Looks like a great set-up you have there.


There are about 25 trucks/ 6 skid loaders There were only about 18 trucks and 3 skiddys at the meeting.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Grampa Plow;855648 said:


> Do you make your own snow deflectors, or are they purchased? How come the wide out doesn't have a deflector on it? Nice looking fleet and nice to have a shop of your own!


The deflectors are purchased. We get them from Coffman Brothers GMC. I didn't know that they make a deflector for the widout.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;855712 said:


> Nice looking fleet of trucks! That 2nd gen dodge driver must feel a bit odd being the odd man out.
> 
> How are you liking the new lbz truck compared to your old 03?


The guy with the dodge had two LB7 duramax chevys before that dodge. he is a die hard dodge guy at heart... I guess some people just like driving junk. 

As for my truck... The LBZ is still a hot topic on my conversation. I hate it!
I will love it this winter when it fires right up in the cold, but right now, the turbo spools so slow compared to my LB7 because the VVT has to move and align before it will launch. Once it does, it goes just fine. 
Not to mention that my LB7 was slighty modded to say the least and Blair won't let me play on this truck yet. (she says it is still to nice) But, I do like the stock exuast on the LBZ. The LB7 with the 5" stright pipe was just a little on the annoying side after all these years.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

awesome truck selection =D What rims are on that d-max in the first set of pics...i like them a lot!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;855785 said:


> The guy with the dodge had two LB7 duramax chevys before that dodge. he is a die hard dodge guy at heart... I guess some people just like driving junk.
> 
> As for my truck... The LBZ is still a hot topic on my conversation. I hate it!
> I will love it this winter when it fires right up in the cold, but right now, the turbo spools so slow compared to my LB7 because the VVT has to move and align before it will launch. Once it does, it goes just fine.
> Not to mention that my LB7 was slighty modded to say the least and Blair won't let me play on this truck yet. (she says it is still to nice) But, I do like the stock exuast on the LBZ. The LB7 with the 5" stright pipe was just a little on the annoying side after all these years.


Sounds like once the wife lets you change a few things on your truck you'll start liking it a lot more. Where did your old truck go, don't see it in any of the pics?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I sent the old girl down the road. 5 years of snowplowing and sled pulling tells me that it is more of a headache to keep around than to get rid of. Plus I found my idiot who gave me way more than the truck was worth.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Great shop. Everything looks good. But there is one peoblem . I dont see any fords???


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Shop


----------



## purplehavoc (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice shop you've got there.
Good looking fleet as well.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2;856155 said:


> I sent the old girl down the road. 5 years of snowplowing and sled pulling tells me that it is more of a headache to keep around than to get rid of. Plus I found my idiot who gave me way more than the truck was worth.


Sounds like you did great in that deal. Had a blast when you owned the truck and then did good on selling it.

Did you ever have to put injectors in it?



Mackman;856162 said:


> But there is one peoblem . I dont see any fords???


The lack of Fords isn't a problem. Everyone in those pictures has the right idea, well besides the 2nd gen dodge guy.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice looking fleet. Gotta love the LB7's. I like the way you can set that western down on an angle. How about more pictures of the wideout, and what is the specs on the truck hooked up to it? It looks like a Dmax.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quality SR;856533 said:


> I like the way you can set that western down on an angle.


Can't you set your boss down at an angle?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark13;856539 said:


> Can't you set your boss down at an angle?


I mean take it off the truck, like the way the Western is in the picture in the shop.The Boss V's need to sit in the V ( retract) position. I would much rather leave in the straight position, ( takes up less room) but then i would have to prop up the head gear. The V's doesn't have a jack.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mackman;856162 said:


> Great shop. Everything looks good. But there is one peoblem . I dont see any fords???


No, that was the problem. We addressed that a few years ago. And to think, they circled the problem on the grill for us all those years.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Philbilly2;855779 said:


> There are about 25 trucks/ 6 skid loaders There were only about 18 trucks and 3 skiddys at the meeting.


Thats alot of equipment.
I'm glad I don't have to foot the bill for that fleet,
Hope you make a killing this year.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13;856221 said:


> Sounds like you did great in that deal. Had a blast when you owned the truck and then did good on selling it.
> 
> Did you ever have to put injectors in it?
> 
> The lack of Fords isn't a problem. Everyone in those pictures has the right idea, well besides the 2nd gen dodge guy.


Yeah, she was a good old girl that didn't owe me a dime. I felt that she should be retired before I had bad feelings toward her. And no... no new fuel sticks ever touched that old girl.



Quality SR;856533 said:


> Nice looking fleet. Gotta love the LB7's. I like the way you can set that western down on an angle. How about more pictures of the wideout, and what is the specs on the truck hooked up to it? It looks like a Dmax.


Truck that has the wide out is a 2005 Chevy Crew Cab Short Bed. Dark Green, 265 Mud terrains, EFI tuned, otherwise, just another duramax. Here is the only other decent picture that I have of the truck. I can take some more if you want somthing in pirticular.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;855954 said:


> awesome truck selection =D What rims are on that d-max in the first set of pics...i like them a lot!


Moto Metals


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Philbilly2;856615 said:


> No, that was the problem. We addressed that a few years ago. And to think, they circled the problem on the grill for us all those years.


Looks awesome!!!

Gotta Love all the GM's!!!!


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Damn, you guys should make a calendar with all those trucks. Gotta love the GM/Western combo. Does look kind of funny with one dodge truck lol, but as long as its a cummins its all good.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Philbilly2;856631 said:


> Truck that has the wide out is a 2005 Chevy Crew Cab Short Bed. Dark Green, 265 Mud terrains, EFI tuned, otherwise, just another duramax. Here is the only other decent picture that I have of the truck. I can take some more if you want somthing in pirticular.


Nice looking truck. Couldnt tell if it was a 3/4 or 1 ton, I just barely saw the Dmax badge. If you have more, or feel like taking more. Feel free to post some more pictures.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

How wide of garage doors did you put in? What size are thinking now?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah, the garage door... 10' wide doors. Way to small. If it was to be done again, 12, 14, 16 foot somthing that you don't have to line up perfect.


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks like a damn Chevy/Western dealer. I love it. Looks great.

Chris


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

Philbilly2;856828 said:


> Yeah, the garage door... 10' wide doors. Way to small. If it was to be done again, 12, 14, 16 foot somthing that you don't have to line up perfect.


10's not bad with a bare truck, but toss on a blade and it's getting tight. 
that hoist on an angle would make the door seem smaller too

nice shop. aint them roller stools a great rig


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, I'm jealous of your shop. I like the house out on the country too! Good to see some chevys too!! Good luck this season!


----------



## bigstriss (Jan 2, 2009)

wow phillbilly i did no realize you started a plowing company and put up a shop but congrats


----------



## The PuSher MaN (Jan 14, 2009)

Dam that is alot of bow-ties, awesome fleet.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Philbilly2;856828 said:


> Yeah, the garage door... 10' wide doors. Way to small. If it was to be done again, 12, 14, 16 foot somthing that you don't have to line up perfect.


Nice equipment that is a very impressive operation youve got there!

How tall is your building, and how thick is the concrete? We are in the process of designing a new building too. Our dimensions so far are 36' by 56' with 3 doors, 2 ten footers and 1 12 foot door. Our ceilings would be 13'8" hopefully tall enough for a 10,000 lb hoist. So any other thoughts on what you would do differently?? The company building ours said they are very easy to add on too so we have plans for a huge second phase addition to be built at a later date with rough dimensions of 62' by 100'.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Did you put in a separate septic system for the bathroom?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

wewille;910134 said:


> Nice equipment that is a very impressive operation youve got there!
> 
> How tall is your building, and how thick is the concrete? We are in the process of designing a new building too. Our dimensions so far are 36' by 56' with 3 doors, 2 ten footers and 1 12 foot door. Our ceilings would be 13'8" hopefully tall enough for a 10,000 lb hoist. So any other thoughts on what you would do differently?? The company building ours said they are very easy to add on too so we have plans for a huge second phase addition to be built at a later date with rough dimensions of 62' by 100'.


I don't know the height to the peak, but I assume that is not what you are interested in. The ceiling height is 12'. When picking the ceiling height it was chosen by what the minimum height that we could install the 10,000lb two post lift in as the higher the ceiling got, the more it will cost to heat.

Concrete is only 4" thick, with wire mesh, and radiant heat tubing weaved through out the entire building. Centered on the garage door is a 30' trench drain running to a catch pit for mud and any oil, then outside.

Garage doors is still the main thing that needs to be changed. Just last week, I clipped the weather stipping as I have 6" on either side with my 9' plow.

And when you are figuring on where your lift goes, take a truck and try to pull in and out of your building to make sure it is easy to get in and out. The lift in the corner is great, but the angle is just a little bit more than we were looking for when we layed out that corner. You have to come in a little bit sharper than intended. It is not a problem at all with a truck that is running, but if you have a truck towed in that doesn't move on it's own power, it can be tough to steer it into the pocket with no power steering and either a bobcat, or worse, people pushing you into the stall.


----------



## Post Mowing (Oct 6, 2006)

You better make a ton of money plowing so you can keep pulling in the summer


----------

